# Major step of Obedience



## pm (Oct 28, 2008)

I took what was for me a major step of obedience. I love to watch movies/videos. I had been collecting a number of them for a long time from these illegal websites and justifying it to myself. For awhile now I have felt God's Spirit gently suggesting I get rid of these, so today I deleted them all. 

I don't want to seem like I am bargaining with God, but I have been away from my family for 3 years because of work situations. I have been praying for a job where I could live again with my family. I don't know if this step of obedience was what he was waiting for, and I don't feel I should think that way. 

God was convicting me and finally I obeyed and now no turning back. 

All Praise, Honor and Glory to Him!

You thoughts and comments welcome.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 28, 2008)

May God grant you the desires of your heart!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 28, 2008)

*1 Samuel 15:22*

May the Lord bless your obedience. 




> 1 Samuel 15:22
> 
> 22And Samuel said,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 20, 2008)

Good move, Paul. I'm praying you get back to your family.

Steve


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 20, 2008)

Whoo Hooo! Great job man! God's gonna bless you! That's His promise when we do right! But it does hurt no doubt!


----------

